# 6/284



## calib (Jan 31, 2012)

is anyone out there loading a 6/284?

i am building one when ever i get the barrel. it is a 30" 1:9 twist. i decided to use the 1:9 twist since i have had my 243 ai shooting 95grn bergers 1/2 moa out to 900 yards.

i am hoping to push the p5 grainers about 3500 fps and being able to drop coyotes, p d's, anything predator or varmint wise to some far off distances.

thanks for any info you can give me


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you prepared to change your barrel more frequently than other calibers ?
The only complaint the 6 mm boys in Texas are having is frequent barrle wear.

You might look at my new post


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree, you're going to be burning barrels up pretty fast. Heck just a 6.5x284 with a good barrel is good to 1K-1200 before a set back and you'll get maybe another 400 if you're lucky. I'd guess you'll get a lot less then that out of a 6mm. If you want long range potential, i'd pull up the 105g berger hybrids with a 1-8T and a 6mmCM (competition match) or a 6SLR shooting in that 3200fps range. Trust me they'll get up a go. Plus with the higher bc, you'll have less wind to mess with. I'd advise running some numbers unless you're really stuck on that round.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I looked at a bunch of 6mm and remembering reading that it was a barrel burner. Maybe i suck at reloading but i feel it takes about 500 rounds to really get to know a round and by then you only have 1000 to go before you gotta set it back and start over more or less. but i am very interested in knowing how it goes so keep us posted. best luck


----------

